# I want to see dem sheepies!



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Post up all your convict pics. I don’t care if you’ve posted them in the past. I want them all right here so I can get my fix.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

would really like to become good at catching them! this is a buddy of mine and picked it up right on the shore line with half his back out of the water


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have never caught a sheepshead on the fly in Texas. I have made what seems like thousands of casts that appear to be perfect only to see the sheepie flee in abject terror of a 1" piece of fluff like it were a grenade going off in the water. These sheepies all speak ****-Ass:


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

First and only on fly so far.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Sheepies stink. Who cares


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I have never caught a sheepshead on the fly in Texas. I have made what seems like thousands of casts that appear to be perfect only to see the sheepie flee in abject terror of a 1" piece of fluff like it were a grenade going off in the water. These sheepies all speak ****-Ass:
> 
> View attachment 39802
> View attachment 39804
> ...


Where at in louisiana?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

A face only a mother could love


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

efi2712micro said:


> Where at in louisiana?


West of Fourchon


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Not big ones like your's E-money, but sheepheads on the fly nonetheless. One of my bucket-list fish is to catch at least one, if not a few giant sheepies like you got there, on fly. Maybe I make a point to look for one this winter.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Great pics. Only thing spookier than the reds around here (Tampa) are the sheep...can't even nod in their direction. Still hoping to catch one...


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Backwater said:


> View attachment 40362
> View attachment 40366
> 
> 
> Not bigs ones like your's E-money, but sheephead on the fly nonetheless. One of my bucket-list fish is to catch at least one, if not a few giant sheepies like you got there, on fly. Maybe I make a point to look for one this winter.


If you make it to Louisiana give me a shout. I know where to find a few


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Few of mine, one of the wife’s and a few caught on my skiff.

The night picture ones were one of the coolest sheepie experiences I have had. They were siping micro crabs(smaller than a dime size) off or near the surface ona hard outgoing. You would cast above them with a small fly strip it a couple times to get some attention then dead drift it.

We caught like 10 than night doing this trick. Kinda felt like cheating, kinda felt like a small victory, haha.


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

First and only so far


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

texasag07 said:


> The night picture ones were one of the coolest sheepie experiences I have had. They were siping micro crabs(smaller than a dime size) off or near the surface ona hard outgoing. You would cast above them with a small fly strip it a couple times to get some attention then dead drift it.
> 
> We caught like 10 than night doing this trick. Kinda felt like cheating, kinda felt like a small victory, haha.


Sounds like you were using your Montana nymphing/streamer swinging skills to use.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't know why you're so obsessed with these things, the flats are littered with them in SC.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

@texasag07 one of those may have been my ride.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Only thing spookier than the reds around here (Tampa) are the sheep......


...nowhere nearly as nervous as the sheep around the Taliban.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

bryson said:


> I don't know why you're so obsessed with these things, the flats are littered with them in SC.
> 
> View attachment 40486


Cause they taste a lot better than a spottail.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bryson said:


> I don't know why you're so obsessed with these things, the flats are littered with them in SC.
> 
> View attachment 40486


Yeah? Then where's yours you caught on fly? 

I've caught coolers full of them on spinning rods and bait over the years, including big ones like E-Money is sporting in his pics above. No telling how many I've caught that way. But getting them to eat an "unscented" fly is another thing.

Btw, I hope none of you boys put scent on those flies!  Otherwise, it wouldn't be legit!


----------



## pbattleiv (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh shit there’s a sheep-







right off the bow! Flipped the fly in front of him and he pounced! The other 50 or so that I’ve cast at, fled like I had thrown a stick of dynamite at them!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Chum um up in the grass beds, then live crabs


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Here are my two from SC, both this year during a floodtide. Before I caught my first I thought it was impossible from my many years of trying.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I see them a lot and have put the flies exactly where it needs to be only for them to either 1. ignore it completely 2. flare up on it and then shy away (almost likely they sniff it and don't like the smell of the feathers), or 3. Blast away like it is cancerous. 
Interestingly, they are almost always stud sheeps too. I cast at one pretty close to 10 pounds the last new moon. It did a nice combination of number 2 and number 3 from above. 


What tricks/ tips do you have.
I have been told size 4 hooks are best and to watch your line as an indicator vs trying to feel the bite.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I hate you all. I still can't get one of those f*ckers to eat a fly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> I hate you all. I still can't get one of those f*ckers to eat a fly.


I’ve sight cast them with 3” red and white shrimp tails and my buddy and I were wading a few winters ago before daylight and he had one smash a pink Skitterwalk topwater. He thought he had a stud trout and it was a 6# sheepshead. Flattened the rear treble but still got hooked. I can’t get them to eat a fly either.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve sight cast them with 3” red and white shrimp tails and my buddy and I were wading a few winters ago before daylight and he had one smash a pink Skitterwalk topwater. He thought he had a stud trout and it was a 6# sheepshead. Flattened the rear treble but still got hooked. I can’t get them to eat a fly either.


I can get them to eat a live fiddler all day long, and the biggest one I've ever seen caught ate a Hopkins jigging spoon in 40' of water. They're definitely a fish with weird moods.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

When I finally do catch one on the fluff you better believe I’m posting it on the bragging board and changing my handle to the shepherd!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

It'd be nice to see the flies you all are using...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Megalops said:


> It'd be nice to see the flies you all are using...


Redfish crack


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Finn. Love your Panga btw, always have!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Geuax Deep (Nov 16, 2017)

In Louisiana as well


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

View attachment 41174


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

FINALLY my first sheepy on fly today. I've cast to so many of these rascals only to get rejection.
BC


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Shiloh said:


> View attachment 41188
> FINALLY my first sheepy on fly today. I've cast to so many of these rascals only to get rejection.
> BC


Congrats! Solid fish, too!


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

TY bryson
Bottom Left My Sheepy Fly


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Caleb.Esparza said:


>


Caleb, I had my wife and 2 boys chilling in the water with the skiff pinned up, on a beach similar to that one in your pic with that same scene of a school of regular size sheepies. The boys had on masks as we were swimming there and the sheepies came all around us to look for stuff we were kicking up in the sand. They came right up to us, grubbing around out feet looking for whatever they could find. You could actually touch them they were so close and brave. So just for kicks, I reached over the gunnel and grabbed my 8wt I happen to have with a shrimpy little pompano fly on and just hopped it around them. They looked at it, laughed and swam away!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 40874
> View attachment 40876


I don't know where you're fishing dude but I want to fish there too. Super clear water over white sand like that gets me going.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I don't know where you're fishing dude but I want to fish there too. Super clear water over white sand like that gets me going.


The far reaches of the northern Gulf in winter. Can be pretty unreal sometimes


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Redfish crack
> 
> View attachment 40810


I have thrown the crack at them so many time. Only one time did one actually looked at the fly for what seem to have been 1 hour and then left. can't get them interested! will try the reverse green weenie this week end if I can get out.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> The far reaches of the northern Gulf in winter. Can be pretty unreal sometimes


I figured as much. Not hot-spotting, just wishing that was more prevalent near where I live. I'm trying to convince my job to let me work from home and the old lady to look for a new job so we can move somewhere between Pensacola and Port St. Joe. But that would probably be detrimental to my career as I'd get hit with the fishing pox on a regular basis.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Hard to go wrong from Tallahassee to Pensacola. A lifetime of good water in that area. Plus there's no cure for the fishing pox so you may as well embrace it!


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Hair bug sheepshead from Texas


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

H


TGlidden said:


> Hair bug sheepshead from Texas


How do you move that by bug to get them to bite?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> H
> 
> 
> How do you move that by bug to get them to bite?


He gently placed it in their mouths for a photo after he hooks them on shrimp. 

I kid


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

WillW said:


> He gently placed it in their mouths for a photo after he hooks them on shrimp.
> 
> I kid


That would actually make more sense !


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

TGlidden said:


> Hair bug sheepshead from Texas


Finally edited a few of the more recent sheep vids. One of them fell for a floating crab fly.
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGJEUYbbL3s2


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Edited a few vids and pics today. 
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGJEUYbbL3s2


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> Edited a few vids and pics today.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGJEUYbbL3s2


#fakenews


----------



## Craighead (Jul 21, 2016)

Checking in from south florida. Everglades sheepie on the 7wt


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Edited a few vids and pics today.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGJEUYbbL3s2


Don’t seem to be able to access it. Is it me?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

efi2712micro said:


> Don’t seem to be able to access it. Is it me?


No. I will put it back up today.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

efi2712micro said:


> Don’t seem to be able to access it. Is it me?


I am not intentionally hunting sheepshead in any of these. These pics range from Galveston to Laguna Madre. 

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGJEUYbbL3s2


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> I am not intentionally hunting sheepshead in any of these. These pics range from Galveston to Laguna Madre.
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGJEUYbbL3s2


Really nice vids! Opportunistic catches? You must be doing something right! Just need to figure it out.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

just got my first here in texas


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Heres are the pics of all of my fly caught sheepies.


















And @Ruddy Duck LA takes every chance to rub it in. I've seen others catch them on natural crabs, big honkin' redfish flies, and everything in between. I've even seen one steal the fly from in front of a redfish. I've gotten follows, just no eats. My time is coming, I can feel it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This past month I was fishing with my wife around some pilings, and a sheepie darted out and aggressively chased a plastic jerkbait on the surface as she was taking it out of the water. He looked like he was channeling his inner jack crevalle Like I said before, they are weird fish sometimes.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

More people have caught permit on fly than sheepshead.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah I don't get you all with your sheepshead success. I have been working on sight casting sheepies on flats with little tiny soft plastic crabs and getting absolutely no where. Like one hit in three years no where. Is anyone on here successfully targeting sheepshead on conventional artificials? I don't want your secrets, I just want to know it's possible.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Try a clear plastic bubble with no hook. Seriously, I came very close to landing a large goat while use a clear casting bubble targeting black drum with dead shrimp. That thing attacked it...very early days of the sight casting trip I’m on, but I’ve had more success with a clear bubble then any other non-fly artificial. Even if it was only once.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> More people have caught permit on fly than sheepshead.


Just sayin' 

And how many more opportunities/presentations have been made to sheepshead than permit.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> More people have caught permit on fly than sheepshead.


I don't doubt it. I've had a couple Keys guides say sheepies are more difficult than permit and one guy has guided a couple winners of the Del Brown Permit tournament.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Tiny torpedo painted black is the lure I had luck with until a hog crushed the plastic body. I had great luck poling up on them in grass beds n throwing very small live crab on tiny hook on surface.


----------



## Craighead (Jul 21, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> More people have caught permit on fly than sheepshead.





kjnengr said:


> Just sayin'
> 
> And how many more opportunities/presentations have been made to sheepshead than permit.





Finn Maccumhail said:


> I don't doubt it. I've had a couple Keys guides say sheepies are more difficult than permit and one guy has guided a couple winners of the Del Brown Permit tournament.


Surprisingly enough ive had pretty good luck with sheepshead on fly. Usually winter is when we do good on them in the north key largo areas and everglades. I have found that a really "trippy" fly gets their attention. I will take some pics of the flies i use when i get back from work but its basically just a small black tarantula brush with fl orange silly legs. Trick i found is to apply loon uv to the brush to make the body hard. I was having problems with the sheeps eating the fly and spitting them out. after making the body a hard shell like consistency they tend to eat and chew on it now, giving you time to strip set. I myself have caught over a dozen on fly not including friends and clients. I have also caught permit on fly and guided quite a few people to permit. But i will say permit fishing and sheedshead fishing are somewhat similar. Either they want the fly or they dont.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I don't doubt it. I've had a couple Keys guides say sheepies are more difficult than permit and one guy has guided a couple winners of the Del Brown Permit tournament.


Sheepies are the new permit!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

All my sheepy spots have been empty the last couple of months! I am going through withdrawals. I have been running around trying to find the demons but they've been successful at eluding me. Whyyyyyyyyyyy?????????!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Saw some huge sheepies at the Tampa aquarium yesterday. Probably the only thing I will ever be able to contribute to this thread....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Saw some huge sheepies at the Tampa aquarium yesterday. Probably the only thing I will ever be able to contribute to this thread....
> 
> View attachment 50064


My wife has a staredown with that big bastard every time we're there. It's about all I can do to keep her from smuggling in a handline and some live fiddlers in her purse.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> My wife has a staredown with that big bastard every time we're there. It's about all I can do to keep her from smuggling in a handline and some live fiddlers in her purse.


Your wife sounds better than mine. First time I served up some broiled sheep she hit me with the "This is good, why don't you catch more of these?". It's a good thing I didn't have the phone number to a divorce attorney handy.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

E-money said:


> Your wife sounds better than mine. First time I served up some broiled sheep she hit me with the "This is good, why don't you catch more of these?". It's a good thing I didn't have the phone number to a divorce attorney handy.


haha, she's ok I guess. She still won't do much on fly, but sheepies are her specialty.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

The only sheepie I recall catching on a fly was in East Matagorda Bay a few years ago. I blind cast a Redfish Crack at a small oyster bar where a red had been waking just before I waded up in range. My buddy and I were quite surprised.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Craighead said:


> Surprisingly enough ive had pretty good luck with sheepshead on fly. Usually winter is when we do good on them in the north key largo areas and everglades. I have found that a really "trippy" fly gets their attention. I will take some pics of the flies i use when i get back from work but its basically just a small black tarantula brush with fl orange silly legs. Trick i found is to apply loon uv to the brush to make the body hard. I was having problems with the sheeps eating the fly and spitting them out. after making the body a hard shell like consistency they tend to eat and chew on it now, giving you time to strip set. I myself have caught over a dozen on fly not including friends and clients. I have also caught permit on fly and guided quite a few people to permit. But i will say permit fishing and sheedshead fishing are somewhat similar. Either they want the fly or they dont.


Would like to see a pic of that fly.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Caught a few this weekend in cocodrie


----------



## Craighead (Jul 21, 2016)

EvanHammer said:


> Would like to see a pic of that fly.











Looks like a ball of fuzz but the sheepies i fish down here love it. Dragging it slowly to get their attention and letting them eat it off the bottom has worked well for me. Hopefully it works for you too if you decide to give it a try


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Craighead said:


> Looks like a ball of fuzz but the sheepies i fish down here love it. Dragging it slowly to get their attention and letting them eat it off the bottom has worked well for me. Hopefully it works for you too if you decide to give it a try


Thanks! It looks like there might be bead chain eyes under that Loon?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

My buddy the trout bum flew down and met me in S La the weekend before Thanksgiving. He caught the first three sheepies he had ever seen. He had no idea what they were or how hard they can be to catch. Yours truly with the photo bomb


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

My nemesis on fly....hope to get some this winter.


----------



## Craighead (Jul 21, 2016)

EvanHammer said:


> Thanks! It looks like there might be bead chain eyes under that Loon?


This one has xs brass eyes under the black hard head. I do have some tied with beadchains when we fish the negative lows and they are tailing. But most of the time i target them in a area that has a bunch of pot holes they sit in so the extra weight helps to drag it on the bottom. its tied on a size 2 sc15, short sparse black dub for tail, barred fl orange silly legs, pearl black estaz, black .5" ep tarantula brush, xs brass eyes or beadchain, loon uv thick for body, and black hard head. simple but effective on these everglades and florida bay sheepshead


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Tx_Whipray said:


> He caught the first three sheepies he had ever seen. He had no idea what they were or how hard they can be to catch.


Clearly, I'm not doing it right.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Fabian with a condamne poisson from West Galveston Bay yesterday. Fly by Caleb Esparza.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Somehow, even with the crappy weather this weekend, I managed to catch my first sheepshead.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

kjnengr said:


> Somehow, even with the crappy weather this weekend, I managed to catch my first sheepshead.


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Not the biggest but a Tampa convict never the less!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I was poling a buddy of mine last year in the Delacroix area and we ran into a large school of them. He had a big Borski Slidder tied on a 10wt for the big bull reds and of course he had 2 cast 2 one of the big sheepies! The results!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I have had no luck finding sheepies lately. And I always seem to be on the back when I do. Perseverance.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

E-money said:


> I have had no luck finding sheepies lately. And I always seem to be on the back when I do. Perseverance.


Sheephead move out this time of year to the gulf to breed. they are stacked up at close in rigs and can be caught by the boat load.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

E-money said:


> I have had no luck finding sheepies lately. And I always seem to be on the back when I do. Perseverance.


I’ve been seeing less of them the last couple outings.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I saw a couple sheepies today. What a coincidence.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

kjnengr said:


> Somehow, even with the crappy weather this weekend, I managed to catch my first sheepshead.


Yall fishing the sheepy this year?


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

E-money said:


> Yall fishing the sheepy this year?


Yessir. Now that I've got ONE under my belt, y'all better watch out.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

E-money said:


> Yall fishing the sheepy this year?


When is it?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> When is it?


February 16-17


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

E-money said:


> February 16-17


Perfect.

How do I sign up?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Perfect.
> 
> How do I sign up?


Message @thesheepy on Instagram. It may be full


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

E-money said:


> February 16-17


Lucas told me you were fishing February 18-19.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

kjnengr said:


> Lucas told me you were fishing February 18-19.


Your wishful thinking won't save you from the unreasonable amount of convicts I plan to boat that weekend.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

E-money said:


> Your wishful thinking won't save you from the unreasonable amount of convicts I plan to boat that weekend.


Fine then...... 

I know your spots. I'm going in there the week before with a popping cork and some shrimp. Then I'm gonna throw every fish I catch in the ice chest, cook 'em up, and serve it to you that weekend. #nolimitsonsheepshead

And I'm bring a bow for those that don't willingly eat.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

kjnengr said:


> Fine then......
> 
> I know your spots. I'm going in there the week before with a popping cork and some shrimp. Then I'm gonna throw every fish I catch in the ice chest, cook 'em up, and serve it to you that weekend. #nolimitsonsheepshead
> 
> And I'm bring a bow for those that don't willingly eat.


Ha! If you know any of my spots you know they have no sheep there currently!!! I know because I been getting skunked on them! So joke is on you


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

E-money said:


> Ha! If you know any of my spots you know they have no sheep there currently!!! I know because I been getting skunked on them! So joke is on you



Good. Thanks for the confirmation on my efforts pillaging your sheepy spots with bait back in November.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I’m gonna catch as many as I can between now and February! School ‘em for y’all.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

E-money said:


> Your wishful thinking won't save you from the unreasonable amount of convicts I plan to boat that weekend.


You are probably right though. However I can't do worse than my score from last year so there's that.


----------



## flyfishingtx (Oct 2, 2018)

I caught my first sheepie on the fly this weekend. 19+ inches. Sight cast in prob 8” of water with back and tail out of water. Got the fly right in front of it and 3 slow strips and the fish hit. Never expected I would catch a sheepie so I was actually focused on a red instead for a bit. 10 mins later my wife had a sheepie chase the same fly that a friend tied.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

I caught a baby sheepy on Saturday.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

hipshot said:


> The only sheepie I recall catching on a fly was in East Matagorda Bay a few years ago. I blind cast a Redfish Crack at a small oyster bar where a red had been waking just before I waded up in range. My buddy and I were quite surprised.


I just found out I’ve caught two on the fly. My fluff chucking buddy from TPWD just sent me an old photo from 2014 wading in St. Charles Bay. He says I caught it on my 2 weight on a pearl estaz / white marabou schminnow tied on a #6 Billy Pate hook. We were catching specks from a deep gut in the Bartell reefs.

Now that I realize I’ve logged two sheepies on the fly I feel kinda accomplished.....


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

hipshot said:


> I just found out I’ve caught two on the fly. My fluff chucking buddy from TPWD just sent me an old photo from 2014 wading in St. Charles Bay. He says I caught it on my 2 weight on a pearl estaz / white marabou schminnow tied on a #6 Billy Pate hook. We were catching specks from a deep gut in the Bartell reefs.
> 
> Now that I realize I’ve logged two sheepies on the fly I feel kinda accomplished.....


Old photo pls...to join this elite bunch you need street cred.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I have no idea how to post a photo and have only this POS iPhone to work with. I can email or text it to you and you’re welcome to post it if you like. The forum loads really slow on this phone. If you want to post it text me at 281/389-2921 with a phone number or an email address.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Send it to me Jim and I can do it.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks Brad. On the way.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

How the hell are y'all fooling these things? I swear I've thrown flies at hundreds of these in the last year with like three total follows and zero eats haha.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

FLmatt said:


> How the hell are y'all fooling these things? I swear I've thrown flies at hundreds of these in the last year with like three total follows and zero eats haha.


I think you have to make a blood pact with the devil.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I think you have to make a blood pact with the devil.


now that makes more sense


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

The two I’ve caught were accidents. I was throwing at a red on one and blind casting a gut for specks on the other. I’ll probably never catch one intentionally. I was fishing East Matty the winter before last with efi2712micro in his boat. They were all over the marsh. Pretty much the only life we saw that day. I swear, I could hear them laughing at us.....


----------

